# Insomnia- Tirosint



## hypocrazy (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi friends!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Did they run any labs other than TSH before putting you back on it?


----------



## hypocrazy (Jun 30, 2013)

No they did not. Just TSH. Normally my endo does t3 and t4 but this was my primary care that did the labs. I go back to the endo in a few weeks.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

were you on the 13mcg dose of tirosint before? That's a fairly low dose.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Is the 13mcg of Tirosint a typo? That's a very odd dose size.


----------

